
The Search for Our Inner Lie Detectors - Libertatea
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/27/business/the-search-for-our-inner-lie-detectors.html
======
jey
How often do results like this turn out to be reliably reproducible? IIRC,
much of the "priming effect" literature isn't reproducible.

If you're wondering how that could be true: there are systematic biases in
scientific publishing that lead to extraordinary claims being preferred for
publication, even without the requisite extraordinary evidence.

------
mtrimpe
The book 'The Truth about Trust' [1] explores the latest research around the
entire issue of trust, of which lie detection is just a small part, in great
and wonderfully readable detail.

The TL;DR from there concerning lie detection are

a) that it's a classic example of an arms race

b) we indeed have subconscious machinery for lie detection yet it needs rich
media to function (i.e. voice/text alone does not suffice)

c) the only detected signal of untrustworthyness is crossing your arms,
leaning back, touching your face _and_ fiddling with your hands (i.e. pretty
easy to avoid)

d) knowing who to trust is an innate ability of humans starting even in
toddlers and plays at many more levels than just 'lying or speaking the truth'

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/The-Truth-About-Trust-
Determines/dp/15...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Truth-About-Trust-
Determines/dp/1594631239)

